# Carrera TDF



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Jun 2012)

So I was in Halfords today looking at some bikes. They had two that I liked, the Carrera Subway and the Carrera TDF. The TDF was down to £350 and the Subway was going for around £200. I had a shot on the TDF and it felt really good, I've never actually sat on a road bike before but I really like the way it felt.

Does anyone here own a Carrera TDF? I've heard some good things about the Triban 3 aswell, so let me know.


----------



## LosingFocus (20 Jun 2012)

There are a few TDF riders on here, a few (like me) Virtuoso riders too - kind of the same bike bar a few different bits n bob. I love my Virt, served me well and my local Halfords set it up well for me despite what you hear about them...

The Triban is getting some great feedback on here too, and IIRC it's currently £300 so cheaper than the TDF.


----------



## fossala (20 Jun 2012)

Halford change their price constantly. Don't buy it because it is on "sale".


----------



## festival (20 Jun 2012)

As said above, beware the price manipulation at halfords.
I worked for them for a short while when the TdF first came out ( about 5 years ago I think ) and they are basically the same bike today as then, except they were only £275 ish and fine for that price. This appears to me to be Halfords cashing in on the growth in road bikes more than any increase in costs. The original price of £500 is laughable when you consider for £549 you can get the Giant Defy 5 with better finishing kit better wheels and the same frame you get on the £999 Defy1.


----------



## Theo42 (20 Jun 2012)

I had a Carrera TDF (2009) and part-ex'ed with my mate this week.
It was a good first road bike. I mainly used it for commuting on; 10 miles a day.
When I started to get the bug and going out on long rides it did the job.

Now I know a bit more about bikes, and have ridden some very nice ones, it's only know that I can comment that the TDF was heavy, noisy and with cheap components - but at the time I obviously didn't know/think/feel this - I was just proud of it and loved riding it!

So, basically I am saying it's a good entry level bike - if you get the bug then you can obviously upgrade to something better dependant on budget constraints. However, I'm sure I only paid £250 for it from Halfords 3 years ago... if its the same bike now and for £350 then I would maybe shop around a bit, or even look at 2nd hand.

It all depends on what you want to do with it, budget, ambition and associated timeframes etc.

Btw talking about 2nd hand - I exchanged my TDF + £300 for a full carbon, SRAM red, Cannondale Synapse (2011 i think) which weighs around 8.5kg - a stonking deal if you ask me because the bike is AMAZING!!! I've spanked 200 miles on it in 3 days.

The TDF weighs about 11.5kg.

Hope this helps?!?!


----------



## lordloveaduck (20 Jun 2012)

The price will drop, so if you really want a TDF wait. If you buy the Triban 3 which is cheaper and in my opinion better than the TDF you have a chance of it being put together correctly and having some extras thrown in .


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Jun 2012)

i'd give decathlon's current offerings a look too…


----------



## okeydokey79 (20 Jun 2012)

i brought a tdf last year as a 1st road bike, didnt want pay to much incase i didnt enjoy it!! but ive got the bug and love it, i cant fault the bike its done nearly 2000 miles had to have a new chain but apart from that its been spot on, cant comment on any other models but as a entry level road bike it does the job and id reccommend it to any1. i know a lot of people dont like halfords but all depends on the store, my local store guys are spot and and will do what they can to help.


----------



## redcard (20 Jun 2012)

If you like the Carrera then check out ebay - I don't think it being 'discounted' to £350 is great value.

You'll pick one up for £250 max - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrera-T...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3377748b9a#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Powely (20 Jun 2012)

Hi, this is my first post, it's a great site I've picked up a few tips myself from here. Anyway, I've recently (approx a month ago) got into road cycling and bought a Carrera Virtuoso Ltd for £299 (a Jubilee Deal?). It's not the exact same spec as the TDF but it's similar. I quite like the bike and it's certainly given me the bug. I knew the Carrera's aren't the best brand but it does ride ok to me. I'm doing 15 to 20 mile rides around three to four times a week on it. However, I have just picked up a 2009 Giant Defy 3 for a friend off eBay for £270 and after a quick ride of that I can see how investing more on a 'better' bike is worthwhile. I would say go for it and get the TDF but be prepared to invest more when the bug bites.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Jun 2012)

Triban 3 is better value imho, and look good as well

Halfords pricing is only just legal, with perm "sales" although nothing against the TDF

Have a ride on them all if you can.


----------



## Powely (20 Jun 2012)

Not sure how close Paisley is to this...but I've just come across it....http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/carrea-virtuoso-race-ltd.104510/


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jun 2012)

I've got a Virtuoso, which I picked up for £240. It's a great entry level bike for people (like me) who can't afford to spend much on cycling. I've done about 1200 miles on it over the last 9 months.


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Jun 2012)

be carefull with halfords prices, boardman road comp is listed as being reduced from £800, to 630, what they dont tell you is that just over a week ago it was 700. so not a big a saving as they might suggest. from what ive heard carerra is a good entry level bike but your best getting the triban 3 from decathlon, better, lighter bike and cheaper too


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Jun 2012)

be carefull with halfords prices, boardman road comp is listed as being reduced from £800, to 630, what they dont tell you is that just over a week ago it was 700. so not a big a saving as they might suggest. from what ive heard carerra is a good entry level bike but your best getting the triban 3 from decathlon, better, lighter bike and cheaper too


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2012)

steampig has a Carrea Virtuoso race ltd in the classified section


----------

